# Dyer, Hammond, Griffith Snow Spotter



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

After being caught with my pants down on our last storm would like to see if anyone that may work 2nd or 3rd shift would be interested in being a spotter would pay for each storm you call me on... anyone interested please pm me or call me 708-703-2783

Dave


----------

